# Baby Murray Magpie (piping shrike/magpie lark) advice



## NinaPeas (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey All, 

I have been watching 2 murray's raise a nest full of babie lately, and this morning one was on the ground. It's fully feathered, but still young and has no tail (pretty close to leaving the nest I think(. The remaining 2 chicks are still int eh nest (but sitting right on the edge) and I have been watching them for about an hour now, and the parents have fed the chicks in the nest several times, and haven't been to the chick on the ground once, or really even noticed it's there.

There is no way I can get the chick back in the nest (too high) and I'm reluctant to leave it on the ground considering the forcast in adelaide today is 40 degrees. 

Shouls I take it in? I've raised baby birds before and know how to do it all, but I'm reluctant to interfer, but it just seems that the parents are 'ignoring' it now it's fallen out the nest.

Thanks All, 

Nina


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes take it in the parents will not take care of the chick if its on the ground> also if you did put it back in the nest they would most likley kick it out again.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 14, 2009)

It sounds like they have most likely kicked it out of the nest. I would call your local wildlife group, who will probably refer you to a vet in your area who will take it in, or will send over a carer to pick up the bird.


----------



## 262 (Nov 14, 2009)

make an artificial nest out of a pot plant or container with holes in it, place this in the tree with the bird as high as you can get it. The parants should look after the chick if it is healthy, these birds are generally very good parents. Try not to interfere too much and leave them to it. The bird has a much better chance with its parents than with humans.

I am a wild life carer and this is what most would advise.


----------



## Bonustokin (Nov 14, 2009)

262 said:


> make an artificial nest out of a pot plant or container with holes in it, place this in the tree with the bird as high as you can get it. The parants should look after the chick if it is healthy, these birds are generally very good parents. Try not to interfere too much and leave them to it. The bird has a much better chance with its parents than with humans.
> 
> I am a wild life carer and this is what most would advise.



I would advise the same.
Make some sort of nest, and put it up high as u can. The parents will look after the 2 nests


----------



## Bonustokin (Nov 14, 2009)

let us know how u go nina


----------



## xander (Nov 14, 2009)

This bird has most likely 'jumped ship' a little early. The parents will still continue to feed it, albeit probably not if people are watching it.Not all eggs are laid or hatched the same day, hence some are bigger, some are smaller.I would leave it and let nature take its course. If it does die, then I guess thats nature, only the strong survive.Also to be honest there is sooo many black and whites around that are driving more rarer species out of their habitat.


----------

